

Airbnb Tech Talk: Minted's Niniane Wang on Fulfillment Engineering - zephyrnh
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/ryhndbpet-tech-talk-niniane-wang

======
bickfordb
Niniane's really smart, this should be a good talk!

~~~
andymoe
I hope it's a good talk as well however I have heard from a couple people I
know well that minted is kind of a meat grinder in terms of turnover and not a
very fun place to work and also not awesome from the designer side either. I
understand the business is pretty seasonal but I don't think the people
running it realize what that kind of environment does to people. (or maybe
they do...)

